# Peacock ID time Again :(



## Duarte101 (Jun 9, 2004)

hi *** had this guy and 5 of his females for a long time im pretty sure i know what he is but i want a few more opinions before i start raiseing fry and selling them

























i know pics arent the best but its a camera phone


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

_Aulonocara stuartgranti_.

Commonly sold as a Red Shoulder; There's no way of knowing which variant.


----------



## Duarte101 (Jun 9, 2004)

ya thats what i thought it was just wasnt 100% sure thanks


----------

